# making double willow blade harness question



## eyebanger (Jan 29, 2008)

I'll be making double willow blade harnesses for the central basin lake Erie.
front hook is going to be #1 Gama octopus and was wondering if anyone had a favorite treble for the back.
Short or long shank,red or black,trible grip or standard round bend,size and manufacturer. Really want suggestions on treble hooks
Thanks ahead of time jeff


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

I have been running two red gama single octopus hooks on all my harness set ups and have had great success with them. I use two size 1 hooks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't really like treble hooks. I have all my harnesses tied up by galeforcetackle.com and I have them use two 1/0 hooks. the smaller hooks just aren't big enough for those big girls in the central basin. just my opinion tho. but I get a lot more fish to the boat since I started using the bigger hooks.
sherman


----------



## Dcummins (Jul 19, 2013)

eyebanger said:


> I'll be making double willow blade harnesses for the central basin lake Erie.
> front hook is going to be #1 Gama octopus and was wondering if anyone had a favorite treble for the back.
> Short or long shank,red or black,trible grip or standard round bend,size and manufacturer. Really want suggestions on treble hooks
> Thanks ahead of time jeff


I have no issues with just eagle claw ones from Walmart $2-3 for ten is cheap. As far as treble I have never had a treble let go. The harness will break before they will.


----------



## walleyeman16 (Jun 20, 2012)

If you are wanting to go to a treble on your second harness hook, I recommend taking a look at the Owner ST-41 Treble Hooks. They are a wide gap and heavy wire treble hook that are super strong. They also feature the Owner Cutting Point and penetrate very easily for a heavier wire hook. These are some of the sharpest hooks available. I like using a #6 on the back of my harnesses. Jann&#8217;s Netcraft in the Toledo area stocks them and at a great price too.

Owner ST-41 Treble Hook


----------

